# Ozello tourney



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

well we went over and cuaght at least 4, 26.5" fish and had a great time.

sorry my ring finger souldnt reach around his body 

























total for the day was 12 reds from 32" to 26" and one red 18"



Then the tournament started and we didnt catch much , one 29" and a 19" :

Oh, well We had a friggin blast.

thanks for everything Ranger


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

caught a massive amount of fish on friday prefishing together for the first time, the wind was on it saturday am, but the tails were still there!



thats why they call it fishin and not catchin. :




L.R.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Didn't think there was any slick water in florida for the last month. Nice catch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Tanner,you are on the fish man!Congrats on the poon as well man.


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG guys. Looks like you had a great day,and caught some nice fish. It's like mud-wrestlin a naked woman, it ain't that ya won or not, it's the fun ya had gettin some on ya...Sea-Ya !


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Too cool man.. thats how tournaments are sometimes.. thats why I love it and gonna fish more of them.. 

Any Given day anyone could win.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm planning on fishing some of the "bigger" tourney's when I get my new boat. 




L.R.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> I'm planning on fishing some of the "bigger" tourney's when I get my new boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AC and the FLW look out here.. comes the LR


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL


I dont know about that, but anything is possible!~ 



L.R.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

I was in that one, caught a 26.5inch.....
ladyfish  no slot reds. Oh well had fun anyway.
Looks like you had fun prefishing, BTW how's your prop?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

prop's good, nicked the bottom once during the tourney-






no worries though! 


L.R.


----------

